# Super small branding iron?



## mpex (Dec 5, 2012)

Thinking of 'signing' my pens.  I would like to have a branding iron made that would be super small of my initials.  The brand would actually be my signed initials mimicking my handwriting.  Is there a way to get something like that which would be around 1/8" square.

And ideas?


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 5, 2012)

I would also like to do this. I would like mine to be round. I'm starting to research it.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have an interest as well.  Most of my research indicates high costs for custom brand inserts.


----------



## yorkie (Dec 5, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 5, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing earlier when i saw The PITH in SOYP with the signature laser engraved into the band.


----------



## Mike of the North (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know if you can heat them but this company makes small stamps for jewelery makers. Stamp Questions : Microstamp, Jeweler's & Crafter's choice for custom stamps & supplies


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 5, 2012)

I made one for a project a few years back by getting a piece of brass rod that fit in my soldering iron, hammering the end flat, and carving a negative of my design into it.

It was a huge amount of work, but only cost a few dollars.

Nowadays you could get basically the same thing by turning a piece of brass rod to fit both ends and either carving the end or having it milled.


----------



## triw51 (Dec 5, 2012)

Could you use a steel punch set?  Just heat and brand your wood.
Stamp Set, Numbers and Alphabet Letters, 1/8" Characters


----------



## dexter0606 (Dec 5, 2012)

triw51 said:


> Could you use a steel punch set? Just heat and brand your wood.
> Stamp Set, Numbers and Alphabet Letters, 1/8" Characters


 
Not if you want it to look like your signature


----------



## jrap (Dec 5, 2012)

The wood craft catalog had them custom order for $40


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Dec 5, 2012)

*MIcrostamping*

Gentlemen,

Might what the present federal administration is trying to do with the bullet component of ammunition be what you have in mind?

I'll do a bit of research and hopefully get back on this.

Charlie


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 5, 2012)

:biggrin:Find a rancher who raises really small cows.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Dec 5, 2012)

*Micro metal stamping---found something.*

Everyone,

After a bit of a search this is what I was able to turn up.  Just attaching a link.  Do not believe this will work on many pen styles.

About.com: Do more..

In case this link doesn't work.  I researched "Micro metal stamping jewelry" on Google.

Hope this gets someone on the right track or answers a question.

Charlie


----------



## mpex (Dec 5, 2012)

Displaced Canadian said:


> :biggrin:Find a rancher who raises really small cows.



That just made my day! 

I sent in an email to the Microstamp website to see if their products can be heated up for burning.  I'll let you all know what I hear.


----------



## mpex (Dec 5, 2012)

From Microstamp:

_Hello

You can heat up the Makers Mark stamp to burn wood without damaging it. It does not come with a handle.

Sincerely,

Bill Divine
Microstamp
_


----------



## switch62 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just thinking out loud 

How about using BradG's etching method on a piece of aluminium or brass. Depends how deep the etching needs to be, and if it can be done without too much undercutting. Or do an initial etch and then deepen it with a Dremel and fine milling bit. You could also apply a paint on resist(nail polish or paint ?) to the sides of the etch and then re-etch to get a deeper etch without undercutting.

You could even insert it into a simple soldering iron if it is made from a rod of the right diameter. Or make a bugle shaped piece so one end fits into the soldering iron, the other would give you a round stamp. If you don't want round it can be filed rectangular, or any shape you want.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## dartman (Dec 5, 2012)

That would be a farmer when he has calf's .....


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 5, 2012)

dartman said:


> That would be a farmer when he has calf's .....



Smaller.......much smaller!:biggrin:


----------



## azamiryou (Dec 6, 2012)

Just about any jewelry supplier can make you a stamp with anything you want on it. These are designed for stamping metal. They are made of steel, would be easy to heat and use that way. It could lose its temper from heating, but that only matters if you plan to use it to stamp metal - not an issue if you're just using it as a brand.

You'd probably want to add a handle.

You could heat it with a torch if you have one, but failing that I'm sure an alcohol lamp or even a lighter would work.

A couple possible sources:
http://www.riogrande.com
http://www.ijsinc.com
http://www.etsy.com/shop/oiseaumetalarts <= this is an individual artist who does really nice work (check his sold orders to see some stamps). I'm not sure, but I think his prices are better than the jewelry suppliers. I wish I'd known about him when I ordered my logo stamp! Because you'd be dealing with an individual, he could probably make it deeper for you so you don't have to worry about the "background" showing up in your mark.

Because it's a custom item, you won't be able to order off the web site, you'll have to call. Cost will depend on the design.


----------

